# A good study for a change



## WHITELABEL (8/2/15)

How cool would it be if it turned out vaping was good for you? This article says that PG may help with flu prevention.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...s-might-keep-us-healthy-says-researchers.aspx

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

Gambit said:


> How cool would it be if it turned out vaping was good for you? This article says that PG may help with flu prevention.
> 
> http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...s-might-keep-us-healthy-says-researchers.aspx



Awesome find, thank you


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/15)

Now to rub it in a couple of "hater's" faces


----------



## Franky (9/2/15)

Well, to be honest when I was on the stinkies I was sick almost all the time - colds, flu, chest infections - off to see the doc for the usual antibiotics... Since I started vaping I haven'y had any colds or flu - I always suspected PG had something to do with it


----------

